# MF40 Brakes



## moistmeadowfarm (Oct 23, 2009)

My MF40's brakes haven't worked since I bought it. I think it is time to get them working again. I have looked on Ebay and a couple other sources for a manual, but can't find one for the MF40. Where can I find a manual or what other tractors are very simular? 

The tractor has wet disc brakes, and I assume the rear axle has to come appart. I want to know what I am getting myself into before I begin.

Dan


----------

